# New NIE number



## Stuart Woodruff (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have to obtain a new NIE number and have been booked in at the local town hall on 23rd May. I have all the documentation they require. My questions are:
Will the number be issued there and then, OR
will I have to collect it at a later date, OR
will it be posted to me?
Can anyone give me any times scales over this matter.
Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stuart Woodruff said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have to obtain a new NIE number and have been booked in at the local town hall on 23rd May. I have all the documentation they require. My questions are:
> Will the number be issued there and then, OR
> ...


do you already have a NIE number & you're getting a new certificate?

or are you registering as resident?

what documentation have they asked for?

there's usually a wait for a NIE - but resident certs are issued at the time


----------



## Stuart Woodruff (Mar 21, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> do you already have a NIE number & you're getting a new certificate?
> 
> or are you registering as resident?
> 
> ...


My old NIE number has expired. I need a new one to purchase a car. I am not a resident. They require my passport, a photo, application form, and money for the new number. They have asked me to present these on 23rd May. What happens next?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stuart Woodruff said:


> My old NIE number has expired. I need a new one to purchase a car. I am not a resident. They require my passport, a photo, application form, and money for the new number. They have asked me to present these on 23rd May. What happens next?


NIE numbers don't expire - just the certificate

since you already have a number & are only getting a new certificate I would expect them to issue a replacement there & then - I'd take the old cert with you for the sake of clarity

'expiring' NIE certificates are quite a recent phenomenon, so I don't know for sure - would you come back & let us know?


----------



## Stuart Woodruff (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks will do that and report my experience to you all.


----------



## jeremyinspain (Dec 3, 2011)

I got my NIE when I arrived in Sept 2006, a card with my photo on the front and fingerprint on the back.
This ran out in Sept 2011 (5 years) but I hadn't read the small print so missed it. Recently my bank asked to see it and told me I had to renew, So I got all the paperwork together and went off to present it. It was checked on the door by a policeman who gave me a bill to pay at my bank and a date to return, about 2 weeks later.

I returned with my paperwork and receipt from the bank and my new 'card' was given to me on the day. This is no more than a credit-card-sized slip of paper (which I was told not to laminate). There's no photo on it. I was told this one wouldn't 'expire'.

I'm not sure if the procedure will be the same everywhere, I'm in Castellón. As an earlier poster said, my NIE number hasn't changed.
Hope this helps.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jeremyinspain said:


> I got my NIE when I arrived in Sept 2006, a card with my photo on the front and fingerprint on the back.
> This ran out in Sept 2011 (5 years) but I hadn't read the small print so missed it. Recently my bank asked to see it and told me I had to renew, So I got all the paperwork together and went off to present it. It was checked on the door by a policeman who gave me a bill to pay at my bank and a date to return.
> 
> I returned with my paperwork and receipt from the bank and my new 'card' was given to me on the day. This is no more than a credit-card-sized slip of paper (which I was told not to laminate). There's no photo on it. I was told this one wouldn't 'expire'.
> ...


the NIE has never been issued on a card & neither has it ever had a photo on it

what you had in 2006 was the old 'residencia' card, which they stopped issuing in 2008 I think /(maybe late 2007)


what you have now is a resident registration card - some areas are still issuing green A4 papers


both have a record of your NIE , but aren't the same thing


----------



## jeremyinspain (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks, and apologies for my mistake.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the NIE has never been issued on a card & neither has it ever had a photo on it
> 
> what you had in 2006 was the old 'residencia' card, which they stopped issuing in 2008 I think /(maybe late 2007)
> 
> ...




.... actually, late 2006 - we just missed it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> .... actually, late 2006 - we just missed it!


doesn't time fly!!


I didn't have time to check & was trying to remember exactly....


----------



## Stuart Woodruff (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Everybody. The saga continues. I took my completed documents, photo, passport etc. to the town hall, and handed them in. The policeman must have been trained at the Saddam Hussein charm school. After grunting and making other noises like flatulence he wrote on a copy a time and date 16 days hence to collect my NIE number and slung the paper across the table. I politely tried to explain that I purposely made this trip for the number and asked if I could call for it a few days earlier. I though he was going to have a coronary. "No possible, no possible" he ranted and then walked out of the office. I do not know the Spanish for ignorant fatherless man is but he was just that. Can't get back until September now. I bet you are all on the edge of your seats for the next instalment. I'll let you know.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Stuart Woodruff said:


> My old NIE number has expired. I need a new one to purchase a car. I am not a resident. They require my passport, a photo, application form, and money for the new number. They have asked me to present these on 23rd May. What happens next?


NIE numbers don't expire, but if you are buying a new car and need it for that, it sounds as if you need to re-register on the Padron, which will be done immediately. To buy a new car, you will then need a certificate called a volante de empadronamiento.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> NIE numbers don't expire, but if you are buying a new car and need it for that, it sounds as if you need to re-register on the Padron, which will be done immediately. To buy a new car, you will then need a certificate called a volante de empadronamiento.


he's non-resident so shouldn't register on the padrón at all


at the beginning of 2012 they started issuing non-residents with NIE certs with a shelf-life of 3 months - so he needed a new NIE certificate in order to buy the car


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> he's non-resident so shouldn't register on the padrón at all
> 
> 
> at the beginning of 2012 they started issuing non-residents with NIE certs with a shelf-life of 3 months - so he needed a new NIE certificate in order to buy the car


I guess the law changes in areas that have no part in your life. I never knew that. As for the Padron, we were registered on the Padron before we became residents, though that was prior to the residency laws changing. We became permanent residents in 2007 but we were on the Padron a year earlier. We even voted before being residents.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

These regional diferences in rules for "standard" procedures are ridiculous.

I have never ben asked for proof of "empandronamiento" in order to buy a vehicle... why on earth would they need that?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> I guess the law changes in areas that have no part in your life. I never knew that. As for the Padron, we were registered on the Padron before we became residents, though that was prior to the residency laws changing. We became permanent residents in 2007 but we were on the Padron a year earlier. We even voted before being residents.


the rules on empadronamiento have always been clear & haven't changed - it's a list of people who LIVE in a town

a lot of ayuntamientos have encouraged non-residents to register though because they get money from central govt per capita of residents

it's being clamped down on now though


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Overandout said:


> These regional diferences in rules for "standard" procedures are ridiculous.
> 
> I have never ben asked for proof of "empandronamiento" in order to buy a vehicle... why on earth would they need that?


Interestingly enough, my Ayutamiento said I needed one but the garage said it wasn't necessary. They asked for a copy of our escritura, but in the end we didn't need that either!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> the rules on empadronamiento have always been clear & haven't changed - it's a list of people who LIVE in a town
> 
> a lot of ayuntamientos have encouraged non-residents to register though because they get money from central govt per capita of residents
> 
> it's being clamped down on now though


Well, we did live in the town, we just hadn't applied for residency at the time we applied to go on the Padron.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Overandout said:


> These regional diferences in rules for "standard" procedures are ridiculous.
> 
> I have never ben asked for proof of "empandronamiento" in order to buy a vehicle... why on earth would they need that?


Well, here you have always needed this in order for tráfico to register the vehicle to the correct council for paying road tax. We have bought many cars over the years, in various different places and have always need this. When we lived in different towns but remained registered at our own council, we had to obtain a "volante de empadronamiento" which is similar to a "certificado" but is only informative.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

anles said:


> Well, here you have always needed this in order for tráfico to register the vehicle to the correct council for paying road tax. We have bought many cars over the years, in various different places and have always need this. When we lived in different towns but remained registered at our own council, we had to obtain a "volante de empadronamiento" which is similar to a "certificado" but is only informative.


I just bought a new car and it isn't necessary. I did get a volante in case, but the garage said it wasn't needed. There was a separate form for trafico.


----------

